# IH Remote Hydraulics Problem



## ArmadilloGuy (May 14, 2015)

I have an 886 with weak remote hydraulics. They seem to work okay when the tractor is cold. After it warms up a bit, they won't operate my implements.

Could it be just a seal? The hydraulic pump? Or the multi-valve? How would you troubleshoot the problem?

Thanks!


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello ArmadilloGuy,

Welcome to the tractor forum.

Can you install a 3000 psi pressure gauge on the pump or on the remotes? The pressure should be greater than 2000 psi. Thinning fluid with warmup should not have such a drastic affect on hydraulic performance. 

You may have a plugged suction screen or hydraulic filter (or both). When the hydraulics falter, pull the hydraulic dipstick and inspect the fluid for tiny air bubbles entrained in the fluid. If you don't have a dipstick, catch a sample in some manner. If you have a plugged screen or filter, the pump suction can suck air through connections, etc.

Does your 3 point lift continue to function when the remotes fail??


----------



## ArmadilloGuy (May 14, 2015)

Hi Big T,

The 3 Point works fine. It's just the remote hydraulics that I have a problem with. I'm not sure where I can hook up a gage, but I will figure that out....can't be too hard but may be challenging to find the right fittings.

Inspecting the fluid for air bubbles is a great idea and fairly easy to do. I will do that first.

Thanks for the suggestions!


----------



## prairieRed (Oct 24, 2015)

*886 low remote pressure*

Hello ArmadilloGuy, I have the exact same situation with my 1981 886's remote hydraulics, and my three point also works correctly. Did you ever get to the bottom of your problems, any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------

